# Air Bubbles in Rocks



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, I have some artificial Texas Holey rock that's hollow inside. I noticed that it takes quite a bit of shaking to to get the bubbles all out. I have about five of these rocks. I was curious if it was important to get out all the air, because I have to do 75% water changes each week. I'm asking because this can be a lot of work it seems like. Thanks.


----------



## shockdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

When you say hollow inside, are you referring to it being a hollow shell shaped like the holey rock? Where is the air? Inside the rocks, or on the surface?

More importantly, why are you doing 75% water changes? That seems awfully excessive. What could likely be happening is that with your water changes, the rough surface of the rock is acting like nucleation sites and bubbling the excess dissolved gas out of the water (similar to what happens with new aquariums). If you are dropping the water line below the top of the rocks, you are filling them with air every time you're changing your water and will have to invert them to dump the air every time you do so.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

I should have been more specific. The rocks are hollow inside (almost like caves in some sections). I guess my question was what is the harm in leaving air inside the rocks, but I think I found an answer in another post. There's no air inside of them right now, although every time I change the water this could happen and I think releasing the air every week could get tedious. However, I assume if the water is changed at the same level every week new air will enter and the old released, so maybe it's not a huge deal to leave some air pockets in there.

The 75G I have will house 30-35 dwarf Mbuna. I think 2 or more people on this forum recommended 75% water changes every week. Thanks for the response.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think the air is going to hurt anything. If you wanted you could drill small holes above each air pocket, then as you refill the water the air will escape.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Large quantity water changes are fine for Africans. A large change will drop nitrates lower anyway. Porous rock will gradually release trapped air. Unless it's large pockets, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

drill a hole into the top of each into the hollow space - they'll bubble away for a while when you change the water. I'm sure that the fish will find it to be entertaining.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would get the air out. I thought of drilling a hole, but then I realized how I do this...when refilling the tank I aim the python into and under the air spaces inside of caves so the force of the water will push out the air.


----------

